# Thai translation



## sgjthai (Jan 23, 2012)

When I first moved to Russia 8 years ago to teach English, I found "Google's Translator" to be a good aid. You would not want to try to talk to a Russian girl using it because it would get you in trouble quickly. But for some everyday situations, it was lifesaver. So here is a translation from English to Thai by Google - มันคืออะไรเวลาโปรด? สิ่งที่ราคาสำหรับรถแท็กซี่ที่จะ XXXX? 

Would one of you native Thai speakers please tell me if this is understandable? Thailand is my next expat stop. Thanks)))


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

sgjthai,
I have no clue what the Thai phrase says; I'm not a Thai native and although I can speak some Thai, I can't read it. 
Sometimes, I use Google Translate but just for words or short phrases. 9 out of 10 times a Thai native hasn't got a clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

I can read Thai,but cant make any sense out of that....something about the cost of a taxi ?


----------



## sgjthai (Jan 23, 2012)

steiner said:


> I can read Thai,but cant make any sense out of that....something about the cost of a taxi ?


That is correct. (My second question was, (in English), "What is the cost for a taxi to XXXXX." What I am am trying to discern, is if I type such instructions, translate to Thai, print, and give to a taxi driver, will he understand me? XXXX being any destination I may add.


----------



## hostlistman (Jan 27, 2012)

google translate not accurate enough.
taxi driver won't understand that 
if you want to ask what time is it? you should use this ตอนนี้กี่โมงแล้ว
if you want to ask taxi driver how much does it cost to go to (your destination)? you can use this phrase ไปที่(your destination)คิดราคาเท่าไหร่?


----------



## sgjthai (Jan 23, 2012)

hostlistman said:


> google translate not accurate enough.
> taxi driver won't understand that
> if you want to ask what time is it? you should use this ตอนนี้กี่โมงแล้ว
> if you want to ask taxi driver how much does it cost to go to (your destination)? you can use this phrase ไปที่(your destination)คิดราคาเท่าไหร่?


Great mate. I'll keep these so I can print as needed. Have a good one. Cheers!


----------



## hostlistman (Jan 27, 2012)

sgjthai said:


> Great mate. I'll keep these so I can print as needed. Have a good one. Cheers!


you're welcome. Ask here again if you need help.


----------



## numnim (Jun 15, 2013)

Google can give you accurate translation if you just type the only one word not the whole sentense. If you type in a sentence, it always turns out with funny translation that almost makes me laugh everytime.  This sentence you might use often when you stay in Thailand How much is it? ราคาเท่าไหร่ (Raa Kaa Tao Rai) Wish you have a wonderful time in Thailand


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Numnim:

Welcome to the forum. As a Thai native your input will be useful for many of the questions posed.

Although a useful topic, Thai Translation, this specific thread is somewhat aged, the last post was in January of 2012.

Your comment is very correct, Google single word translation is somewhat correct, sentence translations are seriously flawed and typically cannot be used. 

Hope to see your input in many future threads.


----------



## cheriz (Sep 27, 2013)

It doesn't make sense & understandable.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi

As a native Thai, my advice is that if you want to use Google, keep your sentences very simple. There is no need to add 'please' because the sentences often come out laughable and Thai people don't often use it. 'Ka' and 'krab' or 'noy' already indicate politeness. 

Just do SUBJECT - VERB - OBJECT... and it might work.


----------

